# Hoover Crackdown?



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it true that CPD or ODNR cracked down on the boaters using outboards that are 9.9 HP and even wrote tickets at one of the weekday pot tournaments?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Why would they do that? It's a 9.9 lake. Now maybe a 9.9 rebuilt as a 15 or 20hp relabled 9.9 hp I can see.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Why would they do that? It's a 9.9 lake. Now maybe a 9.9 rebuilt as a 15 or 20hp relabled 9.9 hp I can see.


To be out there harassing anyone is ridiculous...


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry. I wrote that wrong. They wrote boaters that were using 15hp or bigger motors with reworked engine covers. Same as MCWS did last year


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've known some who relabled or reworked motors for lakes up here and got away with it for years. My take is I don't care but laws are laws and if some break these laws year after year, they have no reason to b*tch when caught. If a large enough group feels the law(s) are archaic, band together and petition that the law be restudied or brought to a referendum. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

H2ofowl said:


> Sorry. I wrote that wrong. They wrote boaters that were using 15hp or bigger motors with reworked engine covers. Same as MCWS did last year


Happens on all the restricted horsepower lakes.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't forget Hoover has a 10 mph speed limit.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been stopped and given a warning citation for not having my big engine completely out of the water while using my kicker motor. The cops don't write the laws. They are charged with enforcement of them. It's not their fault. However, getting the warning tickets has encouraged me to fish elsewhere though this year since removing my prop is a pain and I am too lazy, I guess. The regulations read like the author of the law or Columbus City Council was sleeping with members of the sailing club. (That's a joke for any Leftists reading this) Do they still make carb restrictor kits for smaller motors ? Are they still acceptable for Hoover? The kit came with a label that you added to the motor after installation to prove it was restricted to 9.9 HP.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

As a side note: City removed one set of docks at the Walnut ramp already.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't have a boat with a motor so really no stake in the game, but curious about why people are upset about enforcement of laws. I have read other posts on this site where people are upset that there is not enough enforcement on some lakes, especially around people taking too many fish, short fish or littering. Is the frustration in this case more about what is being enforced (motor limits)? Just curious.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Because people just like to complain! People complained in the past about lack of enforcement, now people complain because there is enforcement.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> I don't have a boat with a motor so really no stake in the game, but curious about why people are upset about enforcement of laws. I have read other posts on this site where people are upset that there is not enough enforcement on some lakes, especially around people taking too many fish, short fish or littering. Is the frustration in this case more about what is being enforced (motor limits)? Just curious.


To answer people get mad when they're the ones getting busted. They want to see everyone else but themselves get their asses paddled for not following the rules


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> Happens on all the restricted horsepower lakes.


And hopefully they all get caught......follow the laws or don't be out there!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> To be out there harassing anyone is ridiculous...


Giving tickets for violating the law is not harassing, that is doing their jobs. I am glad they are out there doing what needs to be done. Just follow the laws and I guarantee you do not get a ticket or even get approached by law enforcement.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

rutty said:


> Giving tickets for violating the law is not harassing, that is doing their jobs. I am glad they are out there doing what needs to be done. Just follow the laws and I guarantee you do not get a ticket or even get approached by law enforcement.


That wasn't my point...I can gaurantee everyone they've checked hasn't been a violation...lol...that's verging on harrassment...patrol all limited horsepower lakes this way then...
I guess harassment is a bad word to use...inconvenience is better...
I'm for putting those officers on the streets running traffic and patrolling the neighborhoods...not on the lake.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Why not on the lakes? I've seen so much **** on the lakes that is so far out of line it's ridiculous. When you call and make a report on it no one ever shows even when it's lakes that are patrolled by local LE


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cops are a Nuisance and when u call them for a big problem they act like you Inconvenience them


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

bassin mickey said:


> As a side note: City removed one set of docks at the Walnut ramp already.


A little early. Usually don’t start until October. One would think they’d begin at the hardly usable ones at ove at O’Shay, or as another OGF’r said O’Shallow


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Why not on the lakes? I've seen so much **** on the lakes that is so far out of line it's ridiculous. When you call and make a report on it no one ever shows even when it's lakes that are patrolled by local LE


Because it's ridiculous...I'm talking about cops on the water...not patrolling the ramps or parking areas around the lakes...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

rutty said:


> And hopefully they all get caught......follow the laws or don't be out there!


They won't.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sixtyminutes said:


> I have been stopped and given a warning citation for not having my big engine completely out of the water while using my kicker motor. The cops don't write the laws. They are charged with enforcement of them. It's not their fault. However, getting the warning tickets has encouraged me to fish elsewhere though this year since removing my prop is a pain and I am too lazy, I guess. The regulations read like the author of the law or Columbus City Council was sleeping with members of the sailing club. (That's a joke for any Leftists reading this) Do they still make carb restrictor kits for smaller motors ? Are they still acceptable for Hoover? The kit came with a label that you added to the motor after installation to prove it was restricted to 9.9 HP.


Exactly my point...I won't be back at Hoover either...it's ridiculous...and no I'm not one of the ones breaking the law...put these officers on the street and in the neighborhoods...that's where they belong...I have absolutely nothing against cops and enforcing laws but this is over the top (there was a time I was going to school to be a cop)...c'mon man!!!!..at Hoover nonetheless...


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Why not on the lakes? I've seen so much **** on the lakes that is so far out of line it's ridiculous. When you call and make a report on it no one ever shows even when it's lakes that are patrolled by local LE


Unfortunately the ODNR; Division of Watercraft was eliminated by kasich and the Waterways Safety fund monies were given to parks and recreation who wasted them away. Those were the the Officers who use to patrol the small lakes statewide.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't often agree with SR, but I kind of do here. There are drug trafficers and sex trafficers and stuff. Let's get all that ironed out before we invest a ton of time on a recreational water supply reservoir and write tickets for silly stuff.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 9.9 and a 50 on my boat but I have often said they need to replace the 9.9 hp law with a speed limit law that allows u to run a slow speed with the bigger motor if you don’t have a kicker on your boat.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> A little early. Usually don’t start until October. One would think they’d begin at the hardly usable ones at ove at O’Shay, or as another OGF’r said O’Shallow


October starts tomorrow....


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> October starts tomorrow....


Yep. Early.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I think most of the complaints came from the sail boating community. Just my guess. They have a lot of kids on the lake during the summer and supposedly these “9.9” motors are traveling upwards of 20-25 mph. That’s the reason they’re on Hoover because of no power boats. And there’s also a lot of kayakers and paddle boarders there too! I can understand there concerns. I know a lot of those 9.9’s pass us like we’re standing still! And with all the bass tournaments there, you know they have to get to their spots first! Lol!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

polebender said:


> And with all the bass tournaments there, you know they have to get to their spots first! Lol!


Not crappie tourney fishermen. I throttled back Saturday and let you and Steve go up the creek first


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

And as soon as there is an accident the same people on here complaining about law enforcement "harassing" them will be complaint that law enforcement wasn't doing their job.

Just follow the laws and let the LE do their jobs.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Because it's ridiculous...I'm talking about cops on the water...not patrolling the ramps or parking areas around the lakes...


So am I. All of the portage lakes are patrolled by summit county. They don't do a damn thin


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Our Kayak league,COCKFL, meets there every other week. It's about time they started enforcing the rule, it felt like Alum out on the water some weeks. There is plenty of water for big motors, Hoover is for everyone else.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

I’ve been snooping this forum for some time and finally decided to just join having some insight on this issue...have a buddy who’s connected and knows what goes on at Hoover. A few points here, complaints from numerous people about issues there have gained attention of LE presence there. ODNR is stretched very thin right now, CPD is helping out. Saying cops should only be on the streets dealing with murders etc is just saying to all the complainants at Hoover that they don’t matter. You can’t pick and choose what laws should or shouldn’t be enforced. You as a victim or complainant has that input, cops respond to as many as they can. Waterways are dangerous too. As for the hp thing, as an avid fisherman with a long family history of hunting and fishing in tournaments I’ve never liked cheaters. The real winners should be the ones that win by following rules. Yes that means 9.9hp like the others. If you’re boat is slower with that 9.9 engine then it’s too big. Gaining the edge by adhering to the rules would be using a lighter boat, less gear, etc, not breaking the rules and law with a bigger engine. Just my .02


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

stanimals2 said:


> I have a 9.9 and a 50 on my boat but I have often said they need to replace the 9.9 hp law with a speed limit law that allows u to run a slow speed with the bigger motor if you don’t have a kicker on your boat.


yeah, sure, that'll work  just like speed limits on the roads, that'll slow them down for sure  when they see a cop maybe we need bouys w/traffic signals on them to regulate things


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

xaos tyme said:


> If you’re boat is slower with that 9.9 engine then it’s too big. Gaining the edge by adhering to the rules would be using a lighter boat, less gear, etc, not breaking the rules and law with a bigger engine. Just my .02


I agree with everything you say except this. It’s not that anyone’s boat is faster, there’s a 10 mph speed limit on the lake. So it wouldn’t matter if you have 150 hp or 9.9 hp you’re not supposed to go faster than 10 mph. This is where all the complaints come from. Some of those “9.9’s” are going 20-25 mph!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> So am I. All of the portage lakes are patrolled by summit county. They don't do a damn thin


Then what's the purpose of it?


OrangeMilk said:


> And as soon as there is an accident the same people on here complaining about law enforcement "harassing" them will be complaint that law enforcement wasn't doing their job.
> 
> Just follow the laws and let the LE do their jobs.


Law enforcement hasn't been there the last 20 years that I know of...not needed now either...what's the ranger do now just sit around?..or had they had enough of the ranger not doing anything about these issues?..I understand he may not be able to write a citation but he can also have some influence of getting these people/motors off the lake...


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

polebender said:


> I agree with everything you say except this. It’s not that anyone’s boat is faster, there’s a 10 mph speed limit on the lake. So it wouldn’t matter if you have 150 hp or 9.9 hp you’re not supposed to go faster than 10 mph. This is where all the complaints come from. Some of those “9.9’s” are going 20-25 mph!


 Good point. I guess I just meant on 9.9 lakes in general not specifically Hoover with that comment. Ohio has 39 lakes with a 10hp limit and that’s not including city owned reservoirs like Hoover.


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

Shad Rap the Rangers on Hoover have no authority. They can’t enforce anything legally with any of the complaints or things they see. They are eyes and ears to call LE should something happen there but who do they call? Sure they can remind people of the rules but if somebody gives the big middle finger nothing can be done on their end.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Hoover is a 10HP limit. I know on all water ways from dusk till dawn the speed limit is 10mph.


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

fish4wall said:


> Hoover is a 10HP limit. I know on all water ways from dusk till dawn the speed limit is 10mph.
> View attachment 324571


Correct, and Hoover is somewhat unique given its 10hp AND 10mph speed limit all day all night. Most 10hp lakes in Ohio don’t impose a speed limit but do have the hp limit. Some 10hp lakes allow large engines but only at idle speed.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

xaos tyme said:


> Shad Rap the Rangers on Hoover have no authority. They can’t enforce anything legally with any of the complaints or things they see. They are eyes and ears to call LE should something happen there but who do they call? Sure they can remind people of the rules but if somebody gives the big middle finger nothing can be done on their end.


They can't even issue a warning??..I know they can't cite someone...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My father got a warning for speed on Hoover back in 1969, 1970 in a 18ft sq stern canoe with a 5-1/2 HP Evinrude. I was in the front of the canoe when it happened, My father had no idea there was speed limit.


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> They can't even issue a warning??..I know they can't cite someone...


Nope. Verbal warnings they give out just the same as any citizen can motor up to you and yell at you for busting through a no wake area but legally nothing. Most people don’t know that though or are respectful of the laws enough to heed such verbal warning.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

xaos tyme said:


> Nope. Verbal warnings they give out just the same as any citizen can motor up to you and yell at you for busting through a no wake area but legally nothing. Most people don’t know that though or are respectful of the laws enough to heed such verbal warning.


so basically these are "good sense guidelines" versus actual enforceable rules  please don't go to fast or make a wake or we're going to be really mad  gee whiz, I can't understand why nobody pays attention to them ... if there's nothing punitive that's actually enforced it's just a suggestion


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Dam was going to try fishing at Hoover.
I have a 9.9 on my small Bass Tracker that will only do 18 to 19 mph with me and tackle. 14.5 with 2 people and tackle.
But you get a ticket for over 10 mph. That seems crazy. I got to do 10mph if a stom is rolling in ?
LOL. Better not get far from the ramp in summer.


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

baitguy said:


> so basically these are "good sense guidelines" versus actual enforceable rules  please don't go to fast or make a wake or we're going to be really mad  gee whiz, I can't understand why nobody pays attention to them ... if there's nothing punitive that's actually enforced it's just a suggestion


It is unless actual LE is out there anyway. It’s not out of control like I would consider Alum Creek on the weekends to be but there’s enough to have an occasional visit from LE. I grew up around there and have seen everything from jet skis to a Walmart inflatable unicorn floating down by the dam with an adult (no life jacket) and his 3 yr girl in it (with half inflated arm floaties only). ‍♂


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

baitguy said:


> yeah, sure, that'll work  just like speed limits on the roads, that'll slow them down for sure  when they see a cop maybe we need bouys w/traffic signals on them to regulate things


Point is there is a 10 mph speed limit so regardless of the size of the motor if they inforced that it wouldnt matter what size motor you are running. And yes there will be violators just like there are now with the 9.9 rule. i see boats everytime I am there that I will kiss your ass if thats a true 9.9 when they come flying by. 15 or 20 hp maybe but no way in hell a true 9.9


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

stanimals2 said:


> Point is there is a 10 mph speed limit so regardless of the size of the motor if they inforced that it wouldnt matter what size motor you are running. And yes there will be violators just like there are now with the 9.9 rule. i see boats everytime I am there that I will kiss your ass if thats a true 9.9 when they come flying by. 15 or 20 hp maybe but no way in hell a true 9.9


If you ask the watershed group the issue is erosion. Hoover fluctuates so much throughout the season that the water hits many different levels of the shoreline. So unlimited hp won’t ever happen as it would bring more boat traffic and larger wakes. Unlimited hp but idle speed? The floor of Hoover is soft and easily stirred. Larger engines means larger props. All the equals more disruption on the floor stirring it up and affecting the water quality and health. Again that’s the info told, how much truth? That can be debated all day probably.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Yea, I guess the speed limit works for Hoover.
If we like it or not it is what it is. Lol. I think way back in years past it was actually a 5 or 5 1/2 hp limit. 
At least it might be a good lake to go on at night and fish especialy if local LE patrols the launches and lots at night. 
Without trying to start anything here I was hitting 20mph with my stock 2003 9.9. It is however the older smaller narrower Bass Tracker 1 with 2 pedestal seats. All the consoles and extra seats taken out for more room for gear and less weight.


----------



## xaos tyme (Oct 2, 2019)

Fish4Dale said:


> Yea, I guess the speed limit works for Hoover.
> If we like it or not it is what it is. Lol. I think way back in years past it was actually a 5 or 5 1/2 hp limit.
> At least it might be a good lake to go on at night and fish especialy if local LE patrols the launches and lots at night.
> Without trying to start anything here I was hitting 20mph with my stock 2003 9.9. It is however the older smaller narrower Bass Tracker 1 with 2 pedestal seats. All the consoles and extra seats taken out for more room for gear and less weight.


Yeah Hoover used to be a 6hp limit and in the mid 90s they changed to 10hp because older or disabled folks has trouble manually starting engines with pull cords and you had to have a 9.9hp engine or larger to get electric start. This is why 10hp lakes are just that and not usually smaller anymore.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Did not know that. Good to know that was changed to benefit people with medical conditions, elders and vets. Good people should be able to get out and enjoy the outdoors !


----------

